# What do you wear while driving for Uber?



## UberComic

I know in the Uber videos they show drivers wearing a suit and tie, but that seems more like an Uber Black/SUV thing. Personally I don't wear a suit unless someone's getting married, or put in the ground. In any case you want to be comfortable while driving without looking like a slob. 

I tend to wear a clean pair of jeans with a fifties style button up shirt. What do you guys and gals wear while driving?


----------



## SoCal_Uber

I go shirtless, men's bikini briefs , flip-flops, and a red clown nose........great way to maintain a 4.9 rating.....


----------



## LookyLou

I wear jeans, button up shirt and Sperry top-siders. Oh, and my black Columbia Sportswear waterproof jacket (with Dave Matthews Band - Tour 2013 embroidered on the left chest) when its cool and rainy here in Seattle.


----------



## SeahawkTim

Slacks and a button-up shirt. The only times I've ever seen other drivers around here, they're wearing T-shirts and jeans - surprising, since I thought looking professional was one way to at least subconsiously encourage riders to rate 5 stars.


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberComic said:


> I know in the Uber videos they show drivers wearing a suit and tie, but that seems more like an Uber Black/SUV thing. Personally I don't wear a suit unless someone's getting married, or put in the ground. In any case you want to be comfortable while driving without looking like a slob.
> 
> I tend to wear a clean pair of jeans with a fifties style button up shirt. What do you guys and gals wear while driving?


Yep - I'm in a different market space in UBER Black. Have to do my best impression of a Penguin to keep the ratings up.

Mind you the BIGGEST ever tip I EVER got was on the opening night of the 2000 Olympics. Some mega-rich clients of mine asked me to look after some mega-rich friends of theirs to and from the stadium. The biggest problem I was going to have was how I would find an Asian couple in a crowd of 105,000 people. And how were they going to find me amongst 500 black & white cars with 500 Black-Suited drivers. So I went to the fancy-dress hire shop, got me a Jim Carey "Mask" outfit - Bright yellow suit, red shirt, yellow hat, poka dot tie - sorta loud. To doubly make sure they could find me I bought a bunch of brightly colored helium balloons to fly above me for them to spot over the tops of the crowd. It worked a treat - got him within minutes of him exiting and was able to complete two other transfers after that. It was a $900.00 peak-demand drop and wait job. But the client appreciated that I put some thought into it and rounded it up to $1200.00!

There was an unbelievable vibe during the Olympics here, the outfit made heaps of people smile and have a laugh & photo with me. That wasn't the last tip I got that night either, and I reckon the suit had a lot to do with it. Come to think of it the one time I dressed like Fred Flinstone and drove my Limo I got heaps of tips. I look more like Fred Flintstone these days so I may give it another go and try and get some cash tips outta those tight-arse UBER riders!


----------



## Joanne

I usually wear a shirt and jeans. I add a sweater if it's cold. I have worn work out clothes before on a couple rides. Where I am it's pretty relaxed on attire.


----------



## Django

Ive worn whatever I feel like it since I started. Ive taken breaks from gardening wearing some tattered gear and still got 5s. I don't think it matters much with UberX. I consider it a perk that I can wear whatever I like.


----------



## justin_uberX_seattle

I started wearing a sport coat and expensive jeans, today I have a polo and a nice looking kr3w jacket on. Almost wore my T-Mobile jacket but it smelted like food lol


----------



## Tank

Khaki or jeans with a polo shirt.


----------



## RacerX

I usually X in dark jeans and nice short sleeve button down shirt.


----------



## UberTonyInTampa

I have been trying to adopt a business casual uniform look with a black polo and khakis. I think it is dressy enough to nt be insulting to professional riders but not too stuffy for the casual fund riders.


----------



## Sydney Uber

If only the vision was better in a some of the fun outfits you could hire I'm sure that a driver would get more tips (and strange looks) if he/she donned a cuddly animal outfit. A public holiday or sport celebratory night would also loosen people up and enjoy being driven around by someone in a gorilla suit!


----------



## UberTonyInTampa

Sydney that is an awesome idea! I am sure you could start your own little fan base by adopting something like that. It would probably be ideal if you could still emulate Uber's philosophy but ultimately I bet if it were generating more Uber rider buzz the company wouldn't mind what you did. Like a singing telegram kind of service you could promote being picked up by Cupid on Valentine's Day, Santa Claus uring the Chrostmas season etc 

FUN FUN FUN!!!


----------



## runaroundruby

Western Shirt/Black Cowboy Hat/Black Cowgirl Boots/Jeans - I figured I may as well look the part here in Nashville. It's memorable.


----------



## The LAwnmower

This is my normal Uber attire. My riders know I mean business.


----------



## runaroundruby

Very Cool!


----------



## The Rideshare Guy

I make sure to at least wear pants and a somewhat nice t-shirt. But I've also been known to go with bball shorts and a button up haha. As long as one half of my body looks good


----------



## SoCal_Uber

The Rideshare Guy said:


> I make sure to at least wear pants and a somewhat nice t-shirt. But I've also been known to go with bball shorts and a button up haha. As long as one half of my body looks good


Yes the news anchor approach to apparel works 90% of the time.....
I wear retro Magnum P.I. shorts and sandals all the time, but the upper half balances the act......


----------



## UberTonyInTampa

Wear team colors on game days and deck your vehicle out with local teams flags etc. I have gotten some good repeat business from taking fans to and from ball games in the metro area.


----------



## ballyhoo

Sydney Uber said:


> If only the vision was better in a some of the fun outfits you could hire I'm sure that a driver would get more tips (and strange looks) if he/she donned a cuddly animal outfit. A public holiday or sport celebratory night would also loosen people up and enjoy being driven around by someone in a gorilla suit!
> 
> View attachment 44


LMAOROTFL!


----------



## ballyhoo

I wear these. Just to let people know I'm serious when I get out of the car!


----------



## Sydney Uber

ballyhoo said:


> LMAOROTFL!


Man! I must be living in a cave called the LIMO Cavern. What do the last 5 letters stand for? Is it Right Off The F!?k$:g??? Can't get the last one.

This is like "Wheel of Fortune"!


----------



## ballyhoo

Rolling On The Floor Laughing, so...

Laugh My Ass Off Rolling On The Floor Laughing


----------



## Just Some Guy

Pajama Suit... stylish and comfortable. 
http://www.suitjamas.com/









or how about dress sweatpants...
http://www.betabrand.com/black-dress-pant-sweatpants.html


----------



## Sydney Uber

ballyhoo said:


> Rolling On The Floor Laughing, so...
> 
> Laugh My Ass Off Rolling On The Floor Laughing


Here am I thinking the last word was Ledge


----------



## remy

Lol! I just cannot wear tank tops and shorts even if its a hot day. I do notice riders look at you top to bottom. But I guess we are everyone's private driver.


----------



## Seinfeld

I wear boardshorts, flipflops and tshirts. Maybe a sweatshirt and jeans if its cold. Im still rolling a 4.8+...


----------



## SoCal_Uber

Seinfeld said:


> I wear boardshorts, flipflops and tshirts. Maybe a sweatshirt and jeans if its cold. Im still rolling a 4.8+...


Yeah my idea of dressing up is choosing sandals over flip-flops......or zipping up the hoodie....


----------



## LookyLou

I love you So Cal guys. Would so love to be down there with you this summer.


----------



## Joanne

ballyhoo said:


> I wear these. Just to let people know I'm serious when I get out of the car!
> View attachment 195


Shit I need those instead of my pansy ass flip flops!


----------



## Joanne

Just Some Guy said:


> Pajama Suit... stylish and comfortable.
> http://www.suitjamas.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or how about dress sweatpants...
> http://www.betabrand.com/black-dress-pant-sweatpants.html


Those dress sweats look pretty good actually!


----------



## lacexxxrazor

I wear tank tops or t-shirts, jeans and ballet flats. I try to be comfy without looking like too much of a slob..


----------



## Joanne

Woooo! More UberChicks!


----------



## Just Some Guy

Joanne said:


> Those dress sweats look pretty good actually!


I was going to get a pair to try out, until I saw they wanted $100 for them. 

The company does have an _interesting_ softness scale though...


----------



## Sydney Uber

The way I feel on a bad Fur day.


----------



## John

We have to be dressed when driving?


----------



## Spanky

I wear shorts, t-shirt and sneakers. Drive for both Uber and Lyft. Work mostly in West Hollywood and I'm rocking above an 4.8 rating at over 1000 rides. Once in a while I know I'll get dinged just by looking at the pick up way they looked at my attire. But most people don't care.


----------



## Nitedriver




----------



## John

I have a pair of Olympic approved red Speedos 4.9


----------



## Sydney Uber

John said:


> I have a pair of Olympic approved red Speedos 4.9


Yay! Another Aussie icon gets a mention! Those Speedos got huge when our Prime Minister used to be regularly photographed with his "Budgie Smugglers" on! (Translation: Budgie = Budgerigar / native bird, who are sometimes poached, sedated and smuggled out of Australia in the front of their undies)


----------



## LuLu

The LAwnmower said:


> View attachment 64
> 
> 
> This is my normal Uber attire. My riders know I mean business.


Lol!!!


----------



## Grace A.

It's probably completely subconscious, but I feel that I get better ratings when I dress nicer. That meant a blazer when it was cooler, now mainly just a dress top and nice dress pants.


----------



## The Geek

I wear a level-6 biocontainment suit w/ separate oxygen supply. Think of how toxic some of our riders are!


----------



## Just Some Guy

The Geek said:


> I wear a level-6 biocontainment suit w/ separate oxygen supply. Think of how toxic some of our riders are!


Those things get really hot though... Had to wear one for a HAZMAT drill before.


----------



## The Geek

I modded mine w/ a special "Tiny Wood"(TM) A/C unit. Trouble is conversation; have to shout over the damn thing!


----------



## u_no_me

Thread reminds me, must do laundry today before driving tonight.


----------



## rtaatl

Doing UberX I wore a decent button down shirt and some pressed jeans...never had a side eye given to me. Yet as much as UberX doesn't pay I should get away with wearing cut off jeans, flip flops and a Public Enemy T-shirt while schlepping people around in a '92 Corolla...lol! Now that I have my Limo tags is pretty much doing my best shirt and tie with my sport coat doing my charters...I'll lose the coat for UberBlack, though I've seen some drivers in town cars with button up shirts and khakis.


----------



## SgtMurphy

Went from shirt n tie and all that to black T Shirts with white trousers and the latter is so much better because people don't perceive you as smooching their asses. It's more like "hop in, you are my equal at BEST." Ratings are actually better when I just went with my own style instead of dress casual Corpo boy. **** the Bouggies.


----------



## Anastasia

Team colours always works and was one of the tip tips I was gong to give! It works every time without fail !X!X!X!X!


----------



## LuLu

Seinfeld said:


> I wear boardshorts, flipflops and tshirts. Maybe a sweatshirt and jeans if its cold. Im still rolling a 4.8+...


I do toooo! Sometimes a sun dress, just depends. I seem to pick up all kinds including a lot of tourists. If I'm out late in the bar areas I try to be a bit more hip than beachy, those young girls can be pretty full of them selves. In my case, if I'm driving the little black corolla, shiny, clean but plain, I would feel silly in any thing business like, but when in the Sahara, I will doll up a bit more.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Uber Exec requires at least a shirt and tie.

I'm often in a full suit anyway, when I work for other firms, especially for inside airport pick up, so it's what I normally wear anyway.


----------



## Sydney Uber

London UberExec Driver said:


> Uber Exec requires at least a shirt and tie.
> 
> I'm often in a full suit anyway, when I work for other firms, especially for inside airport pick up, so it's what I normally wear anyway.


Ahhh! The difference between Driving and Chauffeuring, is first asserted by the person's outfit.


----------



## GhostDriver

This is a recent photo of me taken while walking a customer to my Car:

As a rider, my Uber driver has to pander to my reasonable fetish of wearing fly clothes.

You just gotta wear the leather jogging pants, or it's a no-deal, 1 star review from me.

Am an asshole you say? Ooooh, don't you get me started.


----------



## GhostDriver

Update: Only for today, I forgo the leather jogging pants for a monkey suit. I'm mad because it seems it's not working. 

I just had some couple asks me to lift 4 very heavy bags for a mere "thanks" :-(


----------



## UberSonic

Jeans and collared short sleeve shirt, either polo or buttondown. Same attire I wear to work at GM. Oh, and black Vibram 5-finger Classic toeshoes, matched with black toesocks. Call me crazy, but they're the only shoe I have found that doesn't broil my feet wearing them hours on end. Breathable and comfortable. I get a few questions about them every once in a while, the riders seem happy so far.


----------



## John

I am getting a new driver outfit as soon as the cancelation fees start showing up!


----------



## kalo

I wore jeans one day. Every day after, shorts and button down short sleeve shirt. I'm in California near the beach, and I'd wear flip flops if I thought I could get away with it. One guy named Vinny from the east coast gave me less than 5, he probably didn't understand or like the shorts. Rating is over 4.9. I drove some today, couldn't resist, with a $20 average on 12 trips. Almost double what I was getting at the start.


----------



## UXZ

I enjoy wearing my suit while driving.


----------



## StephenJBlue

Black shorts, shoes, black golf shirt.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Camo sleeveless shirt, camo cargo shorts and hunting boots....


----------



## UberPissed

Nobody cares what you wear - they want you to show up 30 seconds before you did, and arrive 30 seconds before you do, and want to be treated like royalty during.


----------



## Karl Childers

I'm ready to go and just rolls out of that there cot when I gets a ping.


----------



## UXZ

UberPissed said:


> Nobody cares what you wear - they want you to show up 30 seconds before you did, and arrive 30 seconds before you do, and want to be treated like royalty during.


If anyone does, I do. I feel I can and do provide a better service to my clients when I look good doing it.


----------



## levouber

if you drive a black car, is it mandatory to wear suit?


----------



## thehappytypist

If I were a driver, I think I would invest in a collection of interesting hats.


----------



## thehappytypist

levouber said:


> if you drive a black car, is it mandatory to wear suit?


The official line is that nothing is mandatory, you can wear whatever you like. It's suggested because professionally dressed drivers usually get higher ratings.


----------



## UberOKC

Uber can't really insist on things like 'a uniform' because its starts to blur the line between employee and contract labor. Plus it doesn't support that personal feel that a good friend just picked you up.

Here in OKC (UberX) I wear jeans, nicer shoes and a collared short sleeve shirt in the summer and usually a pullover type sweater in the winter or cooler nights.

I've had comments from other riders that several drivers in my area are too casual. They look like they just rolled out of bed, are unshaven, hair disheveled, and clothes are wrinkled and consist of whatever jeans were laying around and a t-shirt.

I usually make sure I look at bit nicer at night, but always presentable at all times.


----------



## Damnsammit

I usually just wear a bath robe and jellies.


----------



## KeJorn

thehappytypist said:


> If I were a driver, I think I would invest in a collection of interesting hats.


I have a few cabbie hats (one Kangol) I just recently bought.
One black and one brown. I likes 'em.


----------



## Markbrla




----------



## Markbrla




----------



## pengduck

I think I will start working naked. I will just tell the pax that with the fare cuts I can't afford any clothes.


----------



## 541Maxima

Nice jeans, dark tee shirt or polo and a quarter zip fleece sweater and black on black Chuck Taylor's.

For Halloween I dressed up in a Heisenberg hat and yellow hazmat suit and handed out blue rock candy in little baggies.


----------



## GamerDad

SoCal_Uber said:


> I go shirtless, men's bikini briefs , flip-flops, and a red clown nose........great way to maintain a 4.9 rating.....


Commando!


----------



## ATX 22

I wear a golf shirt and shorts. It's Austin, so I could get away with just about anything


----------



## Another Uber Driver

A French Maid dress, petticoats and six inch heels. It was hard schlepping suitcases in those heels, at first, but I got used to it.


----------



## Jason2k15

UberComic said:


> I know in the Uber videos they show drivers wearing a suit and tie, but that seems more like an Uber Black/SUV thing. Personally I don't wear a suit unless someone's getting married, or put in the ground. In any case you want to be comfortable while driving without looking like a slob.
> 
> I tend to wear a clean pair of jeans with a fifties style button up shirt. What do you guys and gals wear while driving?


During the week, I wear business casual because I go into work after doing a few trips. Weekend, mostly jeans and/or plain casual attire.


----------



## UberTDI

Shorts and either a Polo or a T-Shirt, and my Birkenstock sandals. I hardly ever get out, so nobody looks at my shoes really anyway - and if they did, I don't care anyway.

Apparently as an Uber driver I run my own business so I make my own rules. Most people around my area don't even seem to care what you're wearing, just that they can get where they're going. 

Being a pleasant person and engaging in conversation gets more 5* ratings than whether or not I'm wearing pants or closed toed shoes.


----------



## UberMurph

Sometimes jeans and a short sleeve button up if it's chilly but when it's warm shorts a t shirt or a button up short sleeve. As long as I'm
nice and always chat with my customers unless they're busy. They don't care what I'm wearing. My car is clean
and they have a nice trip to where ever they're going.


----------



## WaywerdSon

Weather appropriate. Around here, shorts and a polo shirt. Nobody expects you to wear anything else when its 100+ degrees. When it cools off, khakis and a polo shirt. Light jacket just in case.


----------



## Doc Nyto

I'm just starting and had planned to do what my limo driver friend does ... she does white shirts, black pants, black flats. Now I can see branching out might be good. I love the balloon idea for standing out in a crowd. Would have to work up to the mask thing ... could be fun around Mardi Gras time.


----------



## SECOTIME

My 300 SRT8 is so gorgeous that when I roll up on my riders their mouths drop and they couldn't care less about my shorts and a T-shirt. Yea I only get about 16/23 mpg but the look on their face in my rearview mirror at certain times is well worth it. LOL


----------



## Doc Nyto

Mine is a slate grey Lexus 350 ES, pale grey leather, all luxury. I expect I'll get a few of those shocked looks too.


----------



## Jared Wallace

Clean, fairly new jeans, button down long sleeve, brown Lariat boots and a grey Stetson. Get a fair amount of compliments on the Stetson, and several drunk girls who want to wear it (hell no, cuz a-my wife would kill me and b-it's too expensive)


----------



## JimS

I usually wear khakis and a collared polo (think Jake from State Farm). I wore a tux once, but no one noticed or cared. Many around here are slobs.


----------



## TheRhino

Maybe everyone who still has to currently drive for UberX could start wearing potato sacks as a form of active protest. 

It would definitely spark-up a conversation about how much,(how little), UberX drivers are making.

If a lot of drivers did it, I bet it would get news coverage too. Plus, you could still be working while you are protesting...

I'm so thankful that I don't have to drive for Uber at these rates. I still like Lyft part-time, because they haven't been as devious as Uber.


----------



## dirtylee

My avatar


----------



## janearnold

The LAwnmower said:


> View attachment 64
> 
> 
> This is my normal Uber attire. My riders know I mean business.


Hey Nice outfit LAwnmower.










I like your hat, but when I was looked at your dress, I found your hat is very eye catchy and it has increased your personality.

This is my outfit.

After watching your hat, I got crazy to buy same hat but I did not find the same hat and the I bought this hat from City Hunter Cap USA.


----------



## maui

I think I will start wearing a skimpy little French maid's outfit. Will probably repulse a lot of riders, but maybe I will get a Sugar Daddy out of it


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

These are the shoes i wear! Who can see my feet..


----------



## BurgerTiime

I dress up in a suit, a doll suit:


----------



## SeeTeeDee

I wear clean clothes, clean shoes and some variation of a matching style hat/ballcap. The clothes don't make the driver when it comes to uberX. Just don't stink.

My pax range from the power-suit wearers and pearl draped dames in Denver to the "homeless or hipster?" types in Boulder.

I dress right down the middle.


----------



## MikesUber

Thread originally from 2014 lol who bumped this. If I had a nickel for every thread we had about "What to Wear"...


----------



## ziliano

dirtylee said:


> My avatar


LMFAOROFL


----------



## Snowtop

Living on the beach in FL....this is standard attire when I drive.


----------



## Finnegan

A jockstrap, driving shoes, and a pith helmet.


----------



## Manotas

Dark clothes, dark shirts, dark sunglasses, a hat... oh and my fake gold tooth


----------



## groovyguru

I tried wearing a Travis K mask but it freaked people out. They just hit cancel and beat feet the other direction.


----------



## Dback2004

MikesUber said:


> Thread originally from 2014 lol who bumped this. If I had a nickel for every thread we had about "What to Wear"...


And now it's featured 

I wear whatever - if I'm dedicating a night to Uber I'll usually wear jeans and a polo with brown shoes. But if I get an alert that surging is going on and I go out to take advantage I've been known to drive in basketball shorts with a t-shirt and flip flops.

It's Iowa and it's UberX.... nobody cares.


----------



## vesolehome




----------



## stemor

It's hot outside, so lately I have been wearing ... nothing. Nothing comes between me and my hatchet, but a discreetly-placed polishing cloth!


----------



## simpsonsverytall

6XLT2 white tee (always fresh, brand new shirt every day)
Girbaud jeans
Jordans
sunglasses 
fitted cap

usually passengers are so shocked to be picked up in a mercedes g500 for uberX that they don't compliment my attire.


----------



## [email protected]

UberComic said:


> I know in the Uber videos they show drivers wearing a suit and tie, but that seems more like an Uber Black/SUV thing. Personally I don't wear a suit unless someone's getting married, or put in the ground. In any case you want to be comfortable while driving without looking like a slob.
> 
> I tend to wear a clean pair of jeans with a fifties style button up shirt. What do you guys and gals wear while driving?


Poise undergarments


----------



## FAC

I don't really think about what I'm going to wear to drive. I neither dress up or down. Sometimes I'll wear make up other days I won't. I dress casual, comfortable, modest, but classy. Sometimes I'll wear jeans but don't find them comfortable for driving. I'll wear black or kaki pants, and blouse. If I wear a tank, I always have a cover like a light weight sweater or blouse. Now that's it's hot outside, I may wear a sundress or skirt or linen pants. Never shorts or short skirts/dresses. I get propositioned enough dressing modestly, the last thing I would do is wear anything provocative.


----------



## buck

South Florida. Shorts, flip flops and button down short sleeve shirt. So far I have all 5 stars. I think it has way more to do with how you greet them, talk if they want to talk, shut up if they don't. Always thank them for the ride and wish them a nice day.


----------



## MikesUber

Dback2004 said:


> And now it's featured
> 
> I wear whatever - if I'm dedicating a night to Uber I'll usually wear jeans and a polo with brown shoes. But if I get an alert that surging is going on and I go out to take advantage I've been known to drive in basketball shorts with a t-shirt and flip flops.
> 
> It's Iowa and it's UberX.... nobody cares.


lol great scene from Dumb and Dumber btw

"You know statistically you're more likely to die on the way to the airport..."


----------



## SEAL Team 5

simpsonsverytall said:


> 6XLT2 white tee (always fresh, brand new shirt every day)
> Girbaud jeans
> Jordans
> sunglasses
> fitted cap
> 
> usually passengers are so shocked to be picked up in a mercedes g500 for uberX that they don't compliment my attire.


Correct me if I'm wrong. You wear a 6x shirt? I'm sorry if I get the wrong impression, but I'm picturing a 400# man driving a Mercedes 500.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

FAC said:


> the last thing I would do is wear anything provocative.


Even if I requested a pick up from you? I'm sure you can bend the rules just a little. Haha


----------



## Reversoul

The other day I was picking up an order for eats delivery and as I was leaving the restaurant another uber driver arrived.

He was also picking up an order and he was wearing a full suit and tie...to deliver food....

I'm not knocking him or anything, but I really wanted to tell him how ridiculous and moronic he looked. He was driving a Prius so it's not like he does select. He was wearing a suit to deliver wings and drive pax around for pennies.

It's drivers like him that condition the pax to act so spoiled.

I have an black uber polo shirt that I wear sometimes when I do deliveries so when I walk into the restaurant they get the order before I even have to say anything. I'm sure as heck not going to where a suit and jacket in ATL where it's 96 degrees.


----------



## MattyMikey

I wear sweat pants two sizes too small and no underwear. And a tuxedo tshirt.


----------



## Rat

SeahawkTim said:


> Slacks and a button-up shirt. The only times I've ever seen other drivers around here, they're wearing T-shirts and jeans - surprising, since I thought looking professional was one way to at least subconsiously encourage riders to rate 5 stars.


I used to dress like you. I find I get better ratings wearing jeans and t-shirt


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

A black chauffeur hat and a pair of thongs


----------



## Phoenix666

UberComic said:


> I know in the Uber videos they show drivers wearing a suit and tie, but that seems more like an Uber Black/SUV thing. Personally I don't wear a suit unless someone's getting married, or put in the ground. In any case you want to be comfortable while driving without looking like a slob.
> 
> I tend to wear a clean pair of jeans with a fifties style button up shirt. What do you guys and gals wear while driving?


I usually go with a yellow banana hammock, cowboy books, nipples clamps, and a trucker's cap. Seems to help with tips.


----------



## cannonball7

I wear my grill, but is says "Uber" & "LuuV Me Sum Tips"


----------



## Mountainsoloist

I always go for drop crotch.


----------



## ND379

mon-fri I have to dress business casual for my main job, so I wear the same on those evenings while driving. On the weekends, it's jeans and a cute top or yoga pants and a cute top.
Seattle is pretty relaxed about dress codes though


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

UberComic said:


> I know in the Uber videos they show drivers wearing a suit and tie, but that seems more like an Uber Black/SUV thing. Personally I don't wear a suit unless someone's getting married, or put in the ground. In any case you want to be comfortable while driving without looking like a slob.
> 
> I tend to wear a clean pair of jeans with a fifties style button up shirt. What do you guys and gals wear while driving?


shorts and a t-shirt..its hot here


----------



## boonie

boxers a tank top and a pair of sandals for 88 cent a mile.....


----------



## KevRyde

With legs like these, summer fashion separates from Target® and red shoes.


----------



## yoyodyne

Diamondbacks or Marvel t-shirt, cargo shorts and Vans. That's overdressed for 90 cents / mile.


----------



## simply00complex

I normally wear jeans and a blouse, though I've literally worn my fast food polo when I've caught a ride after working closing shift. It's 1am, no one can see my clothes.


----------



## FAC

KevRyde said:


> With legs like these, summer fashion separates from Target® and red shoes.
> 
> View attachment 45851


Too bad no one sees the red shoes! That makes the outfit!


----------



## FAC

But now that's it's so hot out. You might find me wearing only a Bronco Flag wrapped around me and nothing else but these two fine accessories.


----------



## Zoplay

UberTonyInTampa said:


> I have been trying to adopt a business casual uniform look with a black polo and khakis. I think it is dressy enough to not be insulting to professional riders but not too stuffy for the casual fund riders.


Ya you are right they have to be dressed up in a professional manner since they are working for the society and they have to interact with the community.


----------



## Manotas

ND379 said:


> mon-fri I have to dress business casual for my main job, so I wear the same on those evenings while driving. On the weekends, it's jeans and a cute top or yoga pants and a cute top.
> Seattle is pretty relaxed about dress codes though


You can pull that off here in Miami too...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

I use to wear jeans and a decent shirt (something with at least a collar ) for doing Uber Select now I just say F it and wear gym shorts and a tshirt usually sandles (it's 95-102deg every day now in Denver) I want to be comfortable and people don't really see me anyways . 

If I was just driving X or Lyft I would probably go sleeveless lol screw it for a buck an hour or less


----------



## oscardelta

If I still drove for Uber I would dress like a lumberjack but wear pretty panties under my britches.


----------



## Uberweekenddude

Basketball shorts and tee shirt. Usually city team colours. Baseball hat and running shoes. 
Pax's love city team stuff
Baseball
Football
Basketball
And if you turn on the game while driving they love that


----------



## shiftydrake

FAC said:


> But now that's it's so hot out. You might find me wearing only a Bronco Flag wrapped around me and nothing else but these two fine accessories.
> View attachment 45899
> 
> 
> View attachment 45900


Ok I'm not a Broncos fan but I'll give 5 stars......and a tip if you pick me up


----------



## shiftydrake

Hey I actually dressed like Daffy Duck on Halloween........with the huge face mask...and the black and yellow body suit......hard as he'll to get the leggings over my prosthetic leg......


----------



## 1SassyUberLady

You all are hilarious. I love it. Usually I wear casual business attire, but when it's in the upper 80's and 90's here. I break out the shorts and polo shirts.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

1SassyUberLady said:


> You all are hilarious. I love it. Usually I wear casual business attire, but when it's in the upper 80's and 90's here. I break out the shorts and polo shirts.


So by your rationalization of apparel to temperature I will assume that if you were to come drive a summer in Phoenix you would be wearing a thong bikini. Just an observation, because we are usually well above 110. Haha


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

I wear a light fleece vest, in any weather, for the pockets. Main keys are in my pocket, spare key is used for driving. Pepper spray, napkins, quarters for tolls or vacuum.


----------



## RedLightFinder

I'm a nudist, so...


----------



## OCDodgerFan

I only wear my underwear. On my head.


----------



## wk1102

FAC said:


> BTW- in this post I avoided the the B word! You're the one who brought it up! You and wk1102 will just not let me live down that thread will you? Just gotta keep bringing up the B word over and over in new threads


The B word?
Butcher?....no. Bongos? No, that makes no sense. Broncos? Nah, im not much of a football fan.. Baseball? hmmmmmm...

Boulders? Big? Bra? Bazooka? Bingo?

I'm not sure what you are talking about?

Bill bend bike basement bass bent but back baby barbecue blue bring birthday better business Bureau.

I give up, get it off your chest, just tell me.

.................( • )Y( • ).................


----------



## wk1102

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So by your rationalization of apparel to temperature I will assume that if you were to come drive a summer in Phoenix you would be wearing a thong bikini. Just an observation, because we are usually well above 110. Haha


Its only 92 here, but when I wear my thong my ass sticks to my leather seats. It feels like someone is ripping duct tape off my ass every time I get out of the car.


----------



## 1SassyUberLady

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So by your rationalization of apparel to temperature I will assume that if you were to come drive a summer in Phoenix you would be wearing a thong bikini. Just an observation, because we are usually well above 110. Haha


  No bikinis. I would still wear shorts and a polo shirt.


----------



## goon70056

Since there seems to be no more surge in my area anymore, which makes the pay extremely low (10 hours on line today, 17 trips earning a total of $83), I'm considering that I may have to start driving naked and tell customers that I'll put my clothes back on for a decent tip up front


----------



## FAC

wk1102 said:


> Its only 92 here, but when I wear my thong my ass sticks to my leather seats. It feels like someone is ripping duct tape off my ass every time I get out of the car.


Damn that would hurt if you had a hairy ass!


----------



## SEAL Team 5

RedLightFinder said:


> I'm a nudist, so...


Cloth, vinyl or leather seats?


----------



## SEAL Team 5

goon70056 said:


> Since there seems to be no more surge in my area anymore, which makes the pay extremely low (10 hours on line today, 17 trips earning a total of $83), I'm considering that I may have to start driving naked and tell customers that I'll put my clothes back on for a decent tip up front


I've been in some strip clubs lately where I would love to give some of the girls a tip to put their clothes back on.


----------



## shiftydrake

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I've been in some strip clubs lately where I would love to give some of the girls a tip to put their clothes back on.


Ain't that the absolute truth.........woohoo........baby put it on! *covering eyes*


----------



## cdub

UberTonyInTampa said:


> Wear team colors on game days and deck your vehicle out with local teams flags etc. I have gotten some good repeat business from taking fans to and from ball games in the metro area.


Yep: When the Spurs are playing, whether at home or on television at a bar, I will have my Spurs jersey on at that time.


----------



## jayoncé_

I dress casual. If there is a sporting event, I will tend to wear a Pens, Bucs or Steelers shirt. Other than that it's strictly jeans or shorts and a tee.


----------



## Sarituro

In an uber training video, uber actually wants all of the drivers to wear black chauffer's uniform, no matter the service - pool, X, XL, or LUX.

So we are to drive everyone around in X or pool and treat pax like they are in a limo? Crazy.


----------



## Jiynks

What do i wear for uber'ing?
Welll womans underwear, to avoid chaffing. And super awesome golf pants with a tuxedo t-shirt
Im modest, but its my uniform


----------



## El Janitor

Everyday casual clean clothes. T shirt jeans, shoes. Try to look neat at least at the start of the day. However, sometimes I'm tempted to Cosplay, but I guess I need to drive more to save up money so I could. I wonder what Anime characters I look like?


----------



## agtg

A Glock 9mm, level 3 body armor, and a chastity belt. Don't forget to keep mints in your pocket to throw at the especially rude people as they exit the vehicle. Ten gallon hat is optional.


----------



## agtg

The LAwnmower said:


> View attachment 64
> 
> 
> This is my normal Uber attire. My riders know I mean business.


Dude, if you dressed like that in Texas I bet you would get some serious tips. You gotta know your demographics.


----------



## ziliano

simpsonsverytall said:


> 6XLT2 white tee (always fresh, brand new shirt every day)
> Girbaud jeans
> Jordans
> sunglasses
> fitted cap
> 
> usually passengers are so shocked to be picked up in a mercedes g500 for uberX that they don't compliment my attire.


Oh word, which Jordan's b?


----------



## Tenzo

"Wear" ?
Where does it say we have to wear clothes?


----------



## ziliano

Tenzo said:


> "Wear" ?
> Where does it say we have to wear clothes?


In the Uber Field Agent handbook of course. Section 420, lines 68 - 72.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

I wear a ghillie suit so I can pull up, wait 5 minutes and collect my 4.00 without the riders ever seeing me.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy

My seat belt


----------



## ziliano

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> My seat belt


LMFAO! Nice.


----------



## Trebor

What do I wear? 

Wow, Did this website just become NSFW?

Anyways, I wear a black polo shirt. Usually slacks. I wear the polo shirt during shifts, take it off and leave it in the car until the next shift. I don't wash it unless I can start to smell a bad odor. Usually I get about 3-4 months out of it before I throw it away and head back to old navy. I would just wash it, but those shirts shrink and fade on the first wash. Not worth the $10.


----------



## ziliano

Trebor said:


> I don't wash it unless I can start to smell a bad odor.


What a relief, I thought I was the only one.


----------



## passat400

Whatever shirt I have from Spencer's or hot topic with sweat pants ,sandals .... I'm trying to be comfortable and ain't no one tipping enough for me to look like Alfred ....


----------



## Francisco Gonzalez

Shorts,t-shirt, flip flops lol everyday


----------



## ziliano

passat400 said:


> ain't no one tipping enough for me to look like Alfred ....


I've noticed that I get more tips when I wear a long sleeve shirt. Pax must perceive me as more 'professional' or something.. IDK.

Far from dressing like Alfred though.. Jeans, dunks/tims/uptowns, and my long sleeve (untucked).


----------



## LadyDi

I wear whatever I pull out of the closet or bin. I want to be comfortable. T-shirt rarely cleavage showing- no showing extra anything over here, capris (summertime - I have nice thick calves so I have been told), tennis shoes. Toss in cap to look less attractive. My car gets more compliments so that is far better to me. Even kids love it.


----------



## BlackSUV214

I used to wear black suit, white shirt and tie, and I'm a Black SUV driver. People are so cheap and used to not tipping that I don't dress the part anymore when driving for Uber. I own my own vehicle and also own an executive car and limo service. Now when I'm driving for my own pre-arranged customers, I'm always suited up (and also always tipped appropriately). I don't do the mints/candies and waters anymore for Uber pax. You get 7 people in here, all wanting water, no tips, and supplies run out pretty quickly. And very very few people tip with Uber or even worse, bother to spend an extra 2 seconds to rate.


----------



## BlackSUV214

Oh, forgot to answer the main question... I'm usually in black slacks, dress shoes, and a nice polo/golf shirt (it's hot as heck here in Dallas in the summer).


----------



## Hope_Solo

#SWAG


----------



## Ms.Doe

PJs n fuzzy slippers


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver

Jeans most days, sometimes capris, always closed toed shoes and a conservative top. Sometimes, I'll wear a sundress if I'm focusing on working near the beach.


----------



## Optimus Uber

This thread got pulled from hollows of years ago.


----------



## sophiagrace

A common uniform should be required for drivers. It is not necessary to wear suit and tie. If one common uniform is there it'll give common identity of drivers.


----------



## DriverC

i normally wear jeans and a graphic super hero t-shirt when I go out driving.
It normally starts a conversation and the pax don't mind.
If you keep the inside/outside of your car clean and not an asshole the riders don't really care.

I've gotten many comments saying my car is nicer (a 2012 Malibu) then most other UBER cars & Im friendlier then other drivers. I find that surprising though.

I've also gone out after work in semi-dusty black work pants & sweaty black Tshirt to pick up a quick late night trip or two during the week. But those passangers are also normally on the way home from working a fast food gig & don't care as much.


----------



## rudygti

Lulu shorts and tank top. Holding a 4.92 rating down. Keep your car clean, groom yourself and be polite. Who cares what you wear... It's uberx for Christ sake


----------



## dbinv0

White polo and black Dockers


----------



## drivindad

Generally guided by mother nature, sometimes I play dress ups... Eg, When AC/DC last played I wore a wig and a school uniform, for the big races (horses) I pull out the jockey gear and when the GP comes to town I wear a racing suit and helmet - good tips for the GP.


----------



## Ubertimes

Hi since I drink a lot of beer and my belly is really big I like to go topless, I can go about 2.2 miles without the beer falling off my belly let me know if you like it


----------



## Downtown Julie Brown

Halter Top with Side Boob Visual, daisy dukes and flip flops as a catalysit for large tips. average 5 day week tips = $625


----------



## Carena

Leggings, croptop, backless, anything that shows off my boobs, figure and spine tatt. I don't make much driving but my tips have been great now that I started doing this.


----------



## New2This

I do UberX exclusively. Averaging $1,000+/week @4.92 rating.

I tried dressing up the first few weeks as a newbie driver. Quickly realized no one gave a shit what I wore.

After that realization, in the wintertime I did sweat pants & a t-shirt or sweatshirt. Warm weather been doing cargo shorts & a t-shirt.

For UberX they care more about you getting them there quickly and safely than what you wear. Talk to them (if they'll talk) & it'll save your ratings more than your attire; I say this as a middle-aged guy. If I was a hot girl that'd be different

The few times I drove after my day business where I wear a suit, gotten a few comments about this obviously isn't your full-time gig.


----------



## RJA

Nice shorts and a polo shirt. Most of the riders just hop in the back seat. They can't even see what you're wearing. They don't care.


----------



## Oscar Levant

UberComic said:


> I know in the Uber videos they show drivers wearing a suit and tie, but that seems more like an Uber Black/SUV thing. Personally I don't wear a suit unless someone's getting married, or put in the ground. In any case you want to be comfortable while driving without looking like a slob.
> 
> I tend to wear a clean pair of jeans with a fifties style button up shirt. What do you guys and gals wear while driving?


I'm an SUV guy, but I wear slacks ( good fabric is important to me ) , dress shoes ( Florsheim) , a nice collared shirt ( I hate white, I like dark cool colors with subtle print designs ) with long or short sleaves, depending on the season, and an Ivy Cap. And ties/coats? NEVER ( I'm in CA, not cold enough. But I see a lot of SUV guys with monkey suits, it's just not who I am ).


----------



## Downtown Julie Brown

New2This said:


> I do UberX exclusively. Averaging $1,000+/week @4.92 rating.
> 
> I tried dressing up the first few weeks as a newbie driver. Quickly realized no one gave a shit what I wore.
> 
> After that realization, in the wintertime I did sweat pants & a t-shirt or sweatshirt. Warm weather been doing cargo shorts & a t-shirt.
> 
> For UberX they care more about you getting them there quickly and safely than what you wear. Talk to them (if they'll talk) & it'll save your ratings more than your attire; I say this as a middle-aged guy. If I was a hot girl that'd be different
> 
> The few times I drove after my day business where I wear a suit, gotten a few comments about this obviously isn't your full-time gig.


dude, a grand a week? U can't pay bills with your 4.92 rating LOL! If u work 52 weeks a year and after expenses and taxes ur good for about $27K annual . Then deduct rent. You are in Food Stamp Territory. between my F/T job and uber I'm good for $130K annual. $19K of that is cash from tips.

For U: 
The *Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program* (*SNAP*) (formerly Food Stamps) helps uber people and families buy the food they need for good health. Benefits are provided on a Link Card - an electronic card that is accepted at most grocery stores.


----------



## New2This

Downtown Julie Brown said:


> dude, a grand a week? U can't pay bills with your 4.92 rating LOL! If u work 52 weeks a year and after expenses and taxes ur good for about $27K annual . Then deduct rent. You are in Food Stamp Territory. between my F/T job and uber I'm good for $130K annual. $19K of that is cash from tips.
> 
> For U:
> The *Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program* (*SNAP*) (formerly Food Stamps) helps uber people and families buy the food they need for good health. Benefits are provided on a Link Card - an electronic card that is accepted at most grocery stores.


Applying to be my accountant? Sorry it's filled by someone that is competent and knows my situation. I was posting rating and weekly average to show that what you wear doesn't affect you on UberX, either in finances or rating.

I guess in your haste to attempt to be witty & snarky (both failed) you missed the part about 'I drove after my day business where I wear a suit' so I'm not doing this as my sole means of support. I've been doing it part time, although admittedly more aggressively with the Metal Bonuses program.

Reading is Fundamental...


----------



## dbinv0

Now that I have a few good ideas on what to or not to wear, has anyone heard any news on when Charleston, WV will start? Got a car to pay for.


----------



## El Janitor

Flip flops, shorts, T shirt


----------



## UberKK

Shorts and an official Carmelo Anthony jersey in the summer....and a RGIII ******* version in the winter


----------



## tamalama

I wear a long sleeved blouse or a long sleeved sweater type deal over whatever shirt. My tootsies are always sandals and capri pants. I like to keep my car cool for me mostly but when the riders say my car is so fresh and smells like candy....ooh...I get soo excited.


----------



## PDX2012

Blue jeans, Merrell hiking boots, a button-up shirt & a shoulder holster under my Cabela's windbreaker. The contents of the holster change according to my whim. I don't wear it but there's a revolver in my driver's door pocket as well.


----------



## Randall Court

Srs, I wear body armor every time I Uber. Got mine from The Best Bulletproof Vest website. Here's a promo code if y'all wanna use it: iProtect(25)


----------



## steveK2016

Randall Court said:


> Srs, I wear body armor every time I Uber. Got mine from The Best Bulletproof Vest website. Here's a promo code if y'all wanna use it: iProtect(25)


Level IIIA Body Armor is actually pretty cheap and may not be a terribly bad idea in some parts of town...


----------



## Adieu

Ballcap, mirror shades, tshirt, jeans or faux jean-print sweatpants, flipflops



SoCal_Uber said:


> Yes the news anchor approach to apparel works 90% of the time.....
> I wear retro Magnum P.I. shorts and sandals all the time, but the upper half balances the act......


Gotta have a middle console, middle shifter rig for that tho.... with column shifter and console delete, it doesn't fly



OCDodgerFan said:


> I only wear my underwear. On my head.


Huh... I never wear any underwear while driving. Chafes.



SurgeWarrior said:


> View attachment 46342
> 
> I wear a ghillie suit so I can pull up, wait 5 minutes and collect my 4.00 without the riders ever seeing me.


Hint: just drive the wrong car


----------



## tohunt4me

UberComic said:


> I know in the Uber videos they show drivers wearing a suit and tie, but that seems more like an Uber Black/SUV thing. Personally I don't wear a suit unless someone's getting married, or put in the ground. In any case you want to be comfortable while driving without looking like a slob.
> 
> I tend to wear a clean pair of jeans with a fifties style button up shirt. What do you guys and gals wear while driving?


I swear I'm going to buy a chauffers cap as soon as I find one I like.


----------



## JimKE

I see a few references to something called a "long-sleeved shirt." What is a "long-sleeved shirt?"


----------



## tohunt4me

JimKE said:


> I see a few references to something called a "long-sleeved shirt." What is a "long-sleeved shirt?"


It must have tuxedo ruffles in the front and French cuffs.


----------



## JimKE

tohunt4me said:


> ...cuffs.


Huh? What's a "cuff" and why would I want one?

Just FYI, we had temps in the 50's last week. 

I wore my ski parka.


----------



## tohunt4me

JimKE said:


> Huh? What's a "cuff" and why would I want one?
> 
> Just FYI, we had temps in the 50's last week.
> 
> I wore my ski parka.


Instead of buttons ,you use actual " "CUFF LINKS" to clasp the cuffs.
They add bling,like jewelry.

Next week we will explain difference between evening jacket,dinner jacket,& smoking jacket . . .

Instead of buttons,you should have personal collection of bejeweled cuff links in the emblems of your favorite secret societies.

( i like the mini butterfly knife cufflinks that actually open and produce a blade )


----------



## JimKE

tohunt4me said:


> Instead of buttons ,you use actual " "CUFF LINKS" to clasp the cuffs.
> They add bling,like jewelry.
> 
> Next week we will explain difference between evening jacket,dinner jacket,& smoking jacket . . .
> 
> Instead of buttons,you should have personal collection of bejeweled cuff links in the emblems of your favorite secret societies.


Okay, got it. But those things are way down the arms, near the wrist. Why would you have a shirt that goes all the way down there?

I mean, I get that that is what "long-sleeved" means, but why the hell would you wear something like that?


----------



## Go4

Randall Court said:


> Srs, I wear body armor every time I Uber. Got mine from The Best Bulletproof Vest website. Here's a promo code if y'all wanna use it: iProtect(25)


Way to bring back a zombie thread


----------



## tohunt4me

JimKE said:


> Okay, got it. But those things are way down the arms, near the wrist. Why would you have a shirt that goes all the way down there?
> 
> I mean, I get that that is what "long-sleeved" means, but why the hell would you wear something like that?


And your watch and cufflinks gain notice while your tanned muscular hand grips the steering wheel with firm confidence . . . . .get the matching tie pin.


----------



## JimKE

tohunt4me said:


> And your watch and cufflinks gain notice while your tanned muscular hand grips the steering wheel with firm confidence . . . . .get the matching tie pin.


I see your point.

But when you ripple like I do, you don't need jewelry. My pax gasp for breath just watching me swipe to start the ride!

(Sorta. It _could_ be burping, but I prefer to think they're gasping in awe.)


----------



## tohunt4me

JimKE said:


> Okay, got it. But those things are way down the arms, near the wrist. Why would you have a shirt that goes all the way down there?
> 
> I mean, I get that that is what "long-sleeved" means, but why the hell would you wear something like that?


" Style"



JimKE said:


> I see your point.
> 
> But when you ripple like I do, you don't need jewelry. My pax gasp for breath just watching me swipe to start the ride!
> 
> (Sorta. It _could_ be burping, but I prefer to think they're gasping in awe.)


You can wear muscle shirts if you want.
It just may affect your ratings with some.


----------



## JimKE

tohunt4me said:


> You can wear muscle shirts if you want.
> It just may affect your ratings with some.


The "pits" are not the weak area in that picture.


----------



## Bogdan is here

I'm switching out NCAA hoodies hopping on bandwagons


----------



## Adieu

tohunt4me said:


> " Style"
> 
> You can wear muscle shirts if you want.
> It just may affect your ratings with some.


Is it weird that I find that picture kinda hot??


----------



## Havoc

Sydney Uber said:


> Yep - I'm in a different market space in UBER Black. Have to do my best impression of a Penguin to keep the ratings up.
> 
> Mind you the BIGGEST ever tip I EVER got was on the opening night of the 2000 Olympics. Some mega-rich clients of mine asked me to look after some mega-rich friends of theirs to and from the stadium. The biggest problem I was going to have was how I would find an Asian couple in a crowd of 105,000 people. And how were they going to find me amongst 500 black & white cars with 500 Black-Suited drivers. So I went to the fancy-dress hire shop, got me a Jim Carey "Mask" outfit - Bright yellow suit, red shirt, yellow hat, poka dot tie - sorta loud. To doubly make sure they could find me I bought a bunch of brightly colored helium balloons to fly above me for them to spot over the tops of the crowd. It worked a treat - got him within minutes of him exiting and was able to complete two other transfers after that. It was a $900.00 peak-demand drop and wait job. But the client appreciated that I put some thought into it and rounded it up to $1200.00!
> 
> There was an unbelievable vibe during the Olympics here, the outfit made heaps of people smile and have a laugh & photo with me. That wasn't the last tip I got that night either, and I reckon the suit had a lot to do with it. Come to think of it the one time I dressed like Fred Flinstone and drove my Limo I got heaps of tips. I look more like Fred Flintstone these days so I may give it another go and try and get some cash tips outta those tight-arse UBER riders!


Damn, get rid of that red text, it is worse than reading all upper case text.


----------



## DocT

Adieu said:


> Is it weird that I find that picture kinda hot??


You'd be all over her if her name was also, Olga, and had, hairy legs. 

Joking, of course. Or maybe not?


----------



## Manotas

DocT said:


> You'd be all over her if her name was also, Olga, and had, hairy legs.
> 
> Joking, of course. Or maybe not?


Call me bushwacker


----------



## El Janitor

I guess now that I have this new shirt, I'll be wearing it when I drive now and then


----------



## Avb

Lmao these comments. Dress in whatever your comfortable and for whatever you think you'll be doing while you're out of the car. I have worn jeans with a polo/button up because I was going out after. Usually I wear stretchy comfy jeans or fitted sweatpants with a T or hoodie. When it's hot I wear shorts every damn day! I have also worn swimming trunks. For shoes I wear whatever I feel like it. Sometimes I wear flip flops sometimes I don't wear shoes, I take them off.. who gives a damn. My rating is 4.9 for 3 years and my income is the same (plenty of tips) ITS NOT YOUR OUTFIT ITS YOUR ATITDUE AND DEMEANOUR


----------



## Uberweekenddude

Basketball shorts and her shirt. Running shoes with no socks


----------



## xlr8ed

Denim short shorts and a wife beater.


----------



## Sarituro

Two weeks ago while I was waiting in the San Antonio airport rideshare lot, this idiot driving a small Hyundai car had on a chauffeur's uniform, complete with the vest and hat. He asked me why I did not have on a chauffeur's uniform, the driver's uniform that uber wants drivers to wear, as indicated in training videos? I just told him he was an idiot and walked away.


----------



## Maven

Remember that your personal appearance reflects on Uber.
Always wear a suit to give a professional presentation to the Uber rider.
Of course, have a season-appropriate light-weight suit for warm weather. 
On the hottest summer days, be prepared to switch into your birthday-suit.


----------



## JBuzz826

Hahaha wow these comments are hilarious! 

I usually wear a polo/button up shirt. Jeans and tennis shoes. Unless it's cold then a jacket over it. Pretty relaxed here


----------



## jonhjax

I wear nothing when I drive for uber. That's because I don't drive for uber, at least not yet. 
GOTCHA!!!!


----------



## JBuzz826

jonhjax said:


> I wear nothing when I drive for uber. That's because I don't drive for uber, at least not yet.
> GOTCHA!!!!


Hahaha that was priceless!!!! Nice one!!!


----------



## Tihstae

UberComic said:


> ... Personally I don't wear a suit unless someone's getting married, or put in the ground...


Wait, aren't those two options the same thing?


----------



## Rakos

OCDodgerFan said:


> I only wear my underwear. On my head.


And all this time...
I thought I was...
The only one that EVER...
was caught with my under drawers...
On my little monkey head....8)
Go Brother!!!
Im your humbled fan...8)

Rakos


----------



## Nitedriver

It's getting hot @ the east coast, this will be my summer dress !!


----------



## Wardell Curry

Weekdays if I am driving after my 9-5,it's dress pants, dress shirt with dress shoes and a tie in a double windsor knit(basically what I wear to work). Weekends, I let loose. Sneakers, basketball shorts and a nike t shirt. Its getting hot and that is most comfortable for me.


----------



## Havoc

The way I see how one dresses for ride share is most pax don't care how a driver dresses. There will be a few that do care about dress and some will compensate for the effort. Like a clean vehicle, some will not care and others do. It is the overall experience for the pax, not just getting from "A" to "B" like a lot of drivers here say. This is part the reason my tips were frequent and decent.

When I drove for Lyft, I drove a nice car, kept it always clean and dressed well. I have always done that, before, during and after Lyft. That is part of my lifestyle, most drivers are not going to change their lifestyle for ride share to appease a few pax. But if one wants to try to squeeze out those few extra tips, I'd say it is worth the effort.


----------



## Nitedriver

yup, professional , clean and nice and always a tie !!


----------



## Havoc

Nitedriver said:


> yup, professional , clean and nice and always a tie !!


I never wore a tie but not going to knock you for it. Usually a pressed button down shirt with slacks and loafers. Never sweats and t shirts...


----------



## Lelekm

Gold tennis shoes. That's me dressed up to drive.


----------



## RedLightFinder

Nitedriver said:


> yup, professional , clean and nice and always a tie !!


When Uber starts charging professional rates here in Rhode Island, then I'll start wearing professional clothes!

Currently, RI is at 80¢/mile. The last I checked, Connecticut was at $1.00/mile and Massachusetts was at $1.20/mile.


----------



## BoboBig

UberComic said:


> I know in the Uber videos they show drivers wearing a suit and tie, but that seems more like an Uber Black/SUV thing. Personally I don't wear a suit unless someone's getting married, or put in the ground. In any case you want to be comfortable while driving without looking like a slob.
> 
> I tend to wear a clean pair of jeans with a fifties style button up shirt. What do you guys and gals wear while driving?


Underwear lol hahahah


----------

